# Feb. 24, 2007 Charlie Drown @ The Royal Bear



## Donnie (Jan 2, 2007)

February, 24 2007 at The Royal Bear 

*Charlie Drown* with *Metal Church*!!!!

35731 W. Valley Highway S., Algona, Washington 98001
Cost : $10 in advance and $13 at the door (day of show)

Show starts at 8:30PM.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Metal Church, holy shit. Those guys are still around?


----------



## Donnie (Jan 2, 2007)

Sort of. I think there is only 1 original member or something now? I use to really dig those guys. We'll see.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Me, too. I have a bunch of their stuff on my computer. Great old school metal.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice, Donnie! Metal Church is awesome. Blessing In Disguise has always been my favorite album of theirs. I read they've been doing shows with different members and such, I haven't heard much from them lately either, it's good to see they're at it again. 

I wish I could be there. I've never seen Metal Church before and i'd love to see you guys too. I hope the show goes well. That is awesome.


----------



## Naren (Jan 3, 2007)

You still in Charlie Drown, Donnie? I had thought you quit...


----------



## Donnie (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep. I quit for a while but we worked out our differences.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump for this weekend!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 20, 2007)

Post Pics bro!!!!

~A


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2007)

I really dug the tunes on Charlie Drown's myspace page too. Is that you playing guitar on those tunes, Donnie?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 20, 2007)

Nope, that's not me. We're in the middle of recording the next cd so soon some tunes will be up with me on them.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool. Can't wait to hear 'em!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 24, 2007)

for tonight.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 24, 2007)

Shit, I forgot about that. I might just show up!  

I have no idea where that is, but Algona isn't THAT big.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 24, 2007)

Right on. 
If we get a guest list, I'll slap your name on it. Metal Church's tour manager is our manager so I'm sure I can swing it either way.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope it went well tonight, Donnie!


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 25, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I hope it went well tonight, Donnie!



Yeah, me too.

I totally fucking missed it. 

Sorry man.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 25, 2007)

Marco, I put you on the list. 

It was a sold out show and may I say that Metal Church kicked all kinds of ass!!!!!!!!! And they were all super nice.  I can honestly say that I have never played a show with anyone as nice as Metal Church.  Kind of odd but yeah... great people!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

The only pic I have for now...
Ronny Munroe, Me, Steve Unger, Jay Reynolds, Kurdt Vanderhoof and Jeff Plate.





And yes, I wear dark makeup around my eyes when we play and it makes me look like I got the holy living shit kicked out of me.  If you have a problem with it, I will cut you. 
Again, I will say that these were the coolest fucking people I have ever met(aside from Shannon ).  I felt like such a little girl around these guys since I have always been a fan of their music since the original release of the album "Metal Church" in '84. And I will say that the new singer, Ronny Munroe, slays any of their previous ones(R.I.P. David Wayne). 
I cannot wait to go on tour with them! 

Anyway, I should have some live shots soon.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 27, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Again, I will; say that these were the coolest fucking people I have ever met.


My heart hurts now.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Shannon said:


> My heart hurts now.


I still luv ya'. Always have. 

edit: There, I fixed the original post.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 27, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I still luv ya'. Always have.
> 
> *edit: There, I fixed the original post.*





Donnie said:


> I will say that these were the coolest fucking people I have ever met*(aside from Shannon). *


I feel better now.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Think of it this way... If it wasn't for you, I probably never would have met them.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Shannon (Feb 27, 2007)

Man, we's some ugly mufuckas in that pic.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

True that!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Right on!!! Send us a message when you are.


----------

